# Smoking a Store bought Corn beef brisket



## gethenet (Mar 10, 2008)

I just picked up a 3lb Corn Beef brisket from the store..I want to try to smoke it..I have no clue how to go about this.

I have it soaking in water now..thats as far as I have gotten.

Any help would be great, as far as what I need to do next...how long to soak it in water..what type of rub etc?

Smoking woods prefered?
Smoking temps?
Internal temps?


Thanks much for all the help.
I will take q-view when I start


----------



## gethenet (Mar 10, 2008)

This is what I got...and what I have done so far.....


----------



## glued2it (Mar 10, 2008)

Corned beef is just cured brisket. Like Beef ham if ya will.

Once you smoke corned beef you have pastrami. Good stuff!
I use pecan on most beef but I use hickory on pastrami
Smoke it at 225-250Âº to about 185-190Âº


----------



## gethenet (Mar 10, 2008)

so just use whatever rub I would use on a brisket?


----------



## glued2it (Mar 10, 2008)

Here is a good pastrami rub.
The rub
3 TBS Coarse ground pepper
1 TBS Paprika
Â½ tsp red pepper
2 TBS coriander

Juniper berries can be hard to find So I use this rub.


----------



## gethenet (Mar 10, 2008)

so once its in...no need to mop it or anything?
also how long can I leave it soak in a pan of water in the fridge?


----------



## glued2it (Mar 10, 2008)

Rub it and smoke it is all I do. Then let it rest and put in the fidge overnight. 
Hot pastrami vs Cold pastrami is quite different.
I like to slice a little hot and save the rest to slice cold. Allot of people don't eat it hot at all.
Personal prefference I guess.

Good luck!


----------



## peculiarmike (Mar 10, 2008)

First, I'm not a pastrami doer, but I'm fixin' to give it a go.
Saw a post some place that said soak it over night, changing the water twice at even intervals.
Good luck with it and keep us up on how you do.


----------



## gethenet (Mar 10, 2008)

would ithurt to soak it for a few days in the fridge?


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 10, 2008)

PM is right on with this one.  You need to soak the thing a good bit, changing the H2O or it will be VERY SALTY.  You can put a rub on it, but no need to use one with salt.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Mar 10, 2008)

The more you soak it, the more salt will be removed.  Just remember to change the water frequently.


----------



## glued2it (Mar 10, 2008)

I wouldn't soak it that long. 24hrs is plenty. But you can remove it from the water, damp it dry, apply the rub and wrap it and then refrigerate.


----------



## gethenet (Mar 10, 2008)

Im just worried about it going bad..no danger in it going bad?


----------



## glued2it (Mar 10, 2008)

As per Cattlemen's Beef association, ready to cook corned beef is safe to refrigerate up to a week.


----------



## gethenet (Mar 10, 2008)

sounds good...thanks for the help


----------



## hank (Mar 10, 2008)

All of the above is right, but I like the taste of juniper berries. This always works for me.
Dry Rub:
1/3 cup pepper  
1/3 cup juniper berries
1/4 cup coriander

Run the berries thru a spice (coffee) grinder.


----------

